# MAMP et connexion MySQL



## starrygnu (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de chercher sur tout le forum une solution à mon souci en vain donc je me tourne vers vous. J'ai essayé plusieurs trucs qui étaient proposés dans d'autres discussions mais je suis toujours bloquée.
J'ai un MacPro sous 10.6.8.
J'ai installé Mamp. Une petite ratée de téléchargement au départ. J'ai nettoyé et re-installé ensuite sans problème a priori. Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'utilise MAMP et les autres fois ça s'est toujours passé sans problème.
Et là, fenêtre MAMP les deux voyants  (serveur Apache et serveur MySQL) sont au vert, la page http://localhost:8888/MAMP/?language=French s'affiche sans problème.
Mais par contre quand je veux accéder à phpmyadmin par le lien de la page (adresse : http://localhost:8888/MAMP/?language=French)
ça me retourne une belle erreur désespérément constante :

```
MySQL a répondu: 
#2002 - Le serveur ne répond pas. (ou l'interface de connexion (socket) vers le serveur MySQL local n'est pas correctement configurée)
```
Le log d'erreur MySQL :

```
111012 18:16:25 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /Applications/MAMP/db/mysql
111012 18:16:25 [Warning] You have forced lower_case_table_names to 0 through a command-line option, even though your file system '/Applications/MAMP/db/mysql/' is case insensitive.  This means that you can corrupt a MyISAM table by accessing it with different cases. You should consider changing lower_case_table_names to 1 or 2
111012 18:16:25 [Warning] One can only use the --user switch if running as root

111012 18:16:25 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
111012 18:16:25 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
111012 18:16:25 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins
111012 18:16:25 InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.3
111012 18:16:25 InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 128.0M
111012 18:16:25 InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
111012 18:16:25 InnoDB: highest supported file format is Barracuda.
111012 18:16:25  InnoDB: Waiting for the background threads to start
111012 18:16:26 InnoDB: 1.1.5 started; log sequence number 1595675
111012 18:16:26 [Note] Event Scheduler: Loaded 0 events
111012 18:16:26 [Note] /Applications/MAMP/Library/bin/mysqld: ready for connections.
Version: '5.5.9'  socket: '/Applications/MAMP/tmp/mysql/mysql.sock'  port: 8889  Source distribution
```
Les ports sont ceux par défaut

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

Alors là tout à coup j'ai eu une envie de tester l'opération en passant par Safari et ça marche alors que depuis tout à l'heure j'essayais par Firefox qui est mon navigateur par défaut et qui me renvoyait l'erreur présentée ci-dessus. 
Quelqu'un connait-il la raison de ce phénomène qui est pour moi totalement étrange?
Que puis-je faire pour que ça marche sous Firefox?


----------



## lacathaucoin (16 Décembre 2011)

Up !
Ça m'intéresse aussi, puisque télécharger MAMP est au programme de la semaine prochaine et que je travaille sous firefox...


----------



## lacathaucoin (26 Décembre 2011)

up de nouveau...
Personne ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Décembre 2011)

sudo hostname localhost


----------

